# Took a picture of myself



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

MTH outhouse, Arttista Accessories figure, Walmart Christmas battery powered clear LED with yellow paint.

The picture doesn't do the outhouse justice. The yellow paint creates a very solft glow inside the building.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I hope everything comes out ok LOL.
-Art


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

:appl::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Are you going to "weather" the inside?:laugh:


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

It's all there except the scent. You should complete the model with the appropriate smell. You know where to get that.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

No job is finished without the paper work....


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> No job is finished without the paper work....


:laugh: :thumbsup: :laugh:


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

Good outhouse photo. This is apparently modern times. He's reading a magazine and it looks like he's chatting on his cell phone.

Never did like outhouses as a kid. Much preferred flushing tons of water down the drain .


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Russell said:


> Good outhouse photo. This is apparently modern times. He's reading a magazine and it looks like he's chatting on his cell phone.
> 
> Never did like outhouses as a kid. Much preferred flushing tons of water down the drain .


My grandparents, on the farm, had an outhouse. Grandpa was very frugal (tight) and only provided used Sears & Roebuck catalogs for the paperwork.
Back then the pages were glossy print and VERY slippery!  
Made for some interesting results. 
Bob


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

need some grafitti in that thing and phone numbers!!!:laugh::thumbsup::laugh:

chris


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

Back in the day, outhouses had an interesting, um, atmosphere. But those were happier pre-EPA days.


----------



## Squadcars42 (Feb 26, 2012)

Holy crap....that's great.


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

Very little movement I see....good job


----------

